# هام جدا طلب فكرة لمشروع مسبك ؟



## أنيشتين (9 أكتوبر 2007)

أنا عايز أعمل مشروع مسبك ( ورشة صهر المعادن ) ياريت لو حد عنده أى فكرة عن المشروع يفيدنى ضرورى الله يكرمكم


----------



## كايرو ستيل قطر (3 مارس 2013)

اذا فيه احد ممكن يقدم مساعده​


----------

